# Legality of out of state dealer tags



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

Before I ask my question I'd just to acknowledge and thank MassCops/the moderators for providing this type of forum where we can ask and find answers to questions regarding the law/legal matters. I search the forumn but could find anything similiar to this.

My question is: Can I legally drive a vehicle in MA with GA dealer tags (they refer to these as drive out tags) prior to getting my MA plates?

I have just purchased a motorcycle from a dealer and GA and taken possession of it. The title in in transit separately via US Mail since they do not ship both together.

The registry says I cannot drive the bike on MA roads. I have obtained insurance, but cannot get plates until I have title in hand at registry. "Bill of Sale and RMV-1 form not good enough I'm told.

My local police department told me they are not sure whether I am legal or not and I must contact the GA registry and ask them whether their tags are legal in MA???

I'm confused and cannot seem to get a clear answer. Doesn't seem logical I can't drive? Since tags are not immediately availalbe when you buy a new car or used, I would think a GA dealer tag is as good as MA? Think I could explain all this if pulled over, but don't want to chance it just to ride a few days early.

Any help is appreciated. Thanks. Dave.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

fletch said:


> I search the forumn but could find anything similiar to this.
> .


Cleary Fletch you didn't use the "search" field which is located between "new posts" and "quick links" If you did a search for "dealer plates" you would see an out of state dealer plate thread with 16 replies...oh the humanity of newbies:beat:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I think he is refering to the paper temp plates issued by dealers,not dealer plates


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

I understand the newbie reference and (believe me) am trying not to fulfill that role. Perhaps the subject is misleading and should be "Use of dealer supplied-temporary tag" or something like that.

The noted post "Dealer Plates" deals with the use (whether right or wrong) of these dealer plates by dealers. After reading every post/reply (some of which I honestly didn't understand due to references I presume are MA law codes...90/3, etc.), I did not see anything relevant to my question which is why I posted with some detail/specifics.

I am not a dealer, nor trying to permantly use this 30-day tag. While waiting for title delivery and subsequent registration, I'd like to ride my bike. I have already got insurance (title faxed to my insurance company)and have the signed RMV-1 form and bill of sale. The GA dealer indicates 30 day tag is valid, but nobody in MA (RMV and local police) seems able to justify whether it is or is not legal.


----------

